# Fitness Model Comps?



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

How can one find out about amateur fitness model contests?
Ok some will say I am a goodlooking chick- but unfortunately I am NO where near competing as a bodybuilder or fitness. I did some research and found that fitness model comps don't regquire "posing" or fitness routines and are good astart for beginners . JBO had told me about IFBB- but it seems to be international with very amnly ladies. I live in the US. Any idea how to get invovled and how to determine when and if you are reasdy to train for a contest?? Pls Help!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

I am going to do a competition with the NPC, so you can look on their web site. I looked and there aren't any in MD, but there are some fitness and figure in NJ. There is one in Sept, Oct, and Nov. The cost is $55.00 I believe. If you are looking further out there will be many more contests. There are many other organizations also.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

In the U.S. the NPC has a figure division which requires no routine....it is similar to the fitness model comps that J'bo was talking about.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

OK cool Thanks Craig and W8lfter- I will check it out. I am org from NJ- my parents still reside there! Do you think I could be somewhat presentable by oct or Nov????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 20, 2002)

w8, you can show her Mrs. Big Rob if you want, one week out....or the backstage pic cropped!   She won the Western Regional  Medium Tall Physique last November.


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Will that discourage me


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

There is one in Hackensack NJ on November 9th, same day as mine. I think there is absolutely no reason why you couldn't do that one.  It is at the Bergen Tech High School.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

That would be cool cause its far away and I'd get to meet ya BUT I just checked out the website and it seems the chicks are hardcore BB- there are 5 reasons why I can't compete!
- one arm push up
-straddle hold
-leg ext hold
-full split
-high kick  
All are required and I can only do ...well...none!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Is that for Figure? You would have to do that. My competition is in San Antonio TX on November 9th. That would be even further.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

I just read the Figure rules and there is no routine that you have to do. All you have to do is stand in front of a bunch of people in a two piece swimsuit.   How far is NJ, I am going there yea buddy.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

OK, I looked up Bethesda. You are closer to PA

There is Figure comp on Sept 9th in Harrisburg PA, that would be tight but you could probably do it.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

craig I am sorry but where do you see that? I see the Galaxy which has swimsuit but also has some kind of obstacle course made by the marines. I am sorry I am being a pain the butt!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> OK, I looked up Bethesda. You are closer to PA
> 
> There is Figure comp on Sept 9th in Harrisburg PA, that would be tight but you could probably do it.


If Nj is later I could do it- Its 3 1/2 hrs away- but I could stay at my mom's..


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

* NPC FIGURE DIVISION:
      A new division of the NPC, FIGURE is approved for 2001. This division will give our athletes additional opportunity to compete. NPC Figure will consist of two (2) rounds and NOT require a routine round. The two (2) piece swimsuit round will be held at pre-judging and the one (1) piece swimsuit round at the evening finals. The First Annual 2001 NPC National Figure Championships, which will be held on August 10 - 11, 2001, at the 2001 NPC Team Universe Bodybuilding and Fitness Championships in New York, New York.

    *

 Won't require a routine round.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

You aren't a pain sugar.  

Don't mind at all.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

9/21/02
Bodybuilding
Fitness
Figure
Women's Extravaganza (NQ)
Bergen Tech High School
Hackensack, New Jersey
Bob Bonham
(201) 896-1360 

10/15/02
Bodybuilding
Fitness
Figure
South Jersey Championships
Asbury Park High School
Asbury Park, NJ
Paul Hendricks
(973) 202-7791

 11/9/02
Bodybuilding
Fitness
Figure
East Coast Championships (NQ)
Bergen Tech High School
Hackensack, New Jersey
Mazen Ali
(973) 523-2707


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Craig I found the link! You are so smart- I was on the website but somehow I missed that! So I feel more comfortable knowing BIG BULKY muscles are a no-no- and even more comfortable its late in NOV. I need the TIME! You are gonna do the BB contest! Have you competed before? Should I register? I mean Honestly I am TALL and it might be difficlut to get that LOOK. Pls be honest and tell me if you think I'd be wasting my time.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

I heard that you can register at the door, but I think that I will send the card in early so I don't have to worry about it. Yes, I am going to do the BB contest, I have never done one before. I don't think I would look good in a bikini, so I will do the BB.   I really hope that I do good.  

I am not really sure of what look they want for figure, so I really can't answer. You might want to call one of the organizers that I listed to see what the judges will be looking for, but like J'Bo said I think they will be looking for a more female figure. In all honesty you have a female figure and I think that you will do just fine.  I think that if you get your eating straight you will have no problem at all. 

Just remember if you do it, have fun with it. It isn't worth stressing over.


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 20, 2002)

Be forwarned...the NPC judges (to put it mildly) still don't know WTF they are looking for.  You can go to one show this weekend and they will pick all the hard, very muscular girls.  You go to another show the following weekend and the judges will pick the softer yet still muscular girls.

My trainer spoke with Sandy Ranalli, one of the Executive Council members and she says there is no difference in the judging criteria between the physique rounds for Figure and Fitness.

BS!  It depends on the judges.  Judges who have mainly judged bodybuilding contests for most if not all of their judging careers, will automatically have an eye that leans toward the more muscular, hard, tight, vascular, striated look.  

The judging is very messed up.  You have to just go and have a good time.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

I am so in aggreeance with Lorraine, that is how i found the judging in my association too. you can't count on winning  but you can do your best and have fun.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Lorraine and Jbo- thansk for letting me know- if I enter I really don't think I will WIN whether they are looking for softer- esp if they are looking harder! - but I just wanna have some fun anyway!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

Morning Leslie,

You definately will have fun, especially if the girls are as friendly and helpful as they are here.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi Leslie,
I have been thinking about competing for a while as well.  When I move back to NH I would be close to that comp in NJ.  I just don't know if I have the physique for it.   I am only 5"1' and I think I would look out of place.  Do you know if they have any height restrictions or if short people don't have a chance in hell?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't thtink that would be a problem at all: I quote off the NPC site:

If the contest has three classes, then they will be: 


Under 5'3" 
Over 5'3" up to and including 5'5-1/2" 
Over 5'5-1/2" 
If the contest has two classes, then they will be: 


Under 5'3" 
Over 5'3"


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

I think its better if you are shorter cause tall people have a harder time bulking! As for the physique- Hell I don't have the "figure" for the contest either- but we can both train and try for it- I thnk it would be fun- I am gonna go for it. You should to, we have FOUR months. Thats enough time to do something with ourselves!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

Leslie,

You need some confidence girl, you have a  hot body, and should be proud. If you had a straight boyish look with no hips, then you would be in trouble. You got a good foundation to build on.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I don't thtink that would be a problem at all: I quote off the NPC site:
> 
> If the contest has three classes, then they will be:
> ...



Well that being the case.  I'll go for it!  What have I got to loose but I am nervous already just thinking about it.  Whats the website, I'd like to check it out see what I'm getting myself into.  This would obviously be my first competition as well.  Maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Cool! I think its NPC.com- or just look up NPC Figure and you will bring up the homepage that way...


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 22, 2002)

Ladies~before you step out on stage just remember to get some instruction on the proper way to pose and present yourself from someone (here or otherwise) who know what they're doing.

At my last competition I felt so sorry for this girl who was competing in the Figure division.

"What do you mean we have to pose?!.  I thought this was just a bikini contest."

"So if you win this, do you get to turn pro?"

She didn't think ask anyone of us that seemed to know what we were doing what the proper way was to walk out on stage, so she struts out there like a runway model does a few turns and takes her spot.  I did feel very sorry for her because I heard the laughs and chuckles in the audience.  And I saw the look on the judges faces.

If you can, attend a competition or two before the one you're planning on doing so that you can see what goes on.

Research, planning and preparation are all key elements to being able to stand up there and exude confidence.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Ladies~before you step out on stage just remember to get some instruction on the proper way to pose and present yourself from someone (here or otherwise) who know what they're doing.
> 
> At my last competition I felt so sorry for this girl who was competing in the Figure division.
> ...




Excellent post! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks good idea.  I just looked it up and there is the NPC in Detroit on 7/20 that I will attend.  Aren't there training guides or videos to teach you how to pose?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks fo rthe tips Lorraine! I plan on doing ALot of research.  I live in MD- but will compete in NJ(my home state). There is a contest in PA a month before mine and I will def be there to get some hints. If you or anyone else has a f ew pointers...feel free to post away! 

How do you register? At the door?

HI Mochy You ready to kick some ass?!




BTW Lorraine I checked out your comp pics and WOW!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2002)

Don't know yet.  I am gonna see if DPw8 team will take a look at my pics and see if I even the composition for it.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 22, 2002)

Good idea! That's what I did, and suprisingly I was told to go for it!  I am so excited! My vaca couldn't have come in a better time! When I get back I will have exactly 4 months to prepare. After looking at the past figure winners I didn't think that was enough, but they said it was fine. We will see... 
With your fun attitude on the stage you would blow them away!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 22, 2002)

Mochy~unfortunately, not for Figure or Fitness.  Figure is a new division for the NPC.  It was only added last year.  

And Sandy Ranalli has recently changed how she wants the girls to do the side poses.  She apparently announced it at Jr. Nationals but how the heck is everyone supposed to get this info let alone understand what she means.

Leslie~MD is not that far from Fairfax, Virginia which is where my next competition.  Check the following link for the date and time info.
Body Rock 2002 - Monica Brant Fitness Classic

The best thing is to attend shows and see how a majority of the girls pose and present themselves.  You have to develop your own style within certain guidelines.

Also, you could order past Olympia tapes and see how the pro fitness girls pose.

If I get a chance I'll try and post some tips about each quarter turn.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 22, 2002)

Great info Lorraine. Thanks!! I just may be in the audience in Fairfax,VA.


----------



## nikki (Jul 19, 2002)

I compete in figure myself......I am doing Team Univ. Figure Natl......and actually the judging is the same as the fitness girls, however, there is no score for routines of course.........they want some one muscular and hard with decent looks but not too big or straited........you do have to have good size and leaness to do well at the top.........you know how big and ripped the fitness pros are:  Kelly Ryan; Jenny Worth; Timea; etc.......but nothing like Andrulla; Vickie Gates; etc........as long as you look feminine with nice muscles and leaness you will place well..........here is a picture of when I did Jr. USA's in April........I got 3rd place........there were girls there that did better than me that were bigger and harder..............it isn't no beauty contest that is for sure!  Normally, the most pretty girls, aren't the ones that win if they don't have the muscular body.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

Wow ... Nikki ... you look great and placing third.  Must have been some stiff competition.  Let us know how it goes ...


----------



## nikki (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, I sure will........I would be happy to make top 10 since I'm a newbie and the judges really haven't seen to much of me yet.......normally the top 5 have done nationals  a couple of years before they place high.........you know how the politics are in bodybuilding/fitness.......the more that they have seen you the better they place you.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 27, 2002)

I've competed in bb, but the girls are right. I've come across alot of girls who decide they want to compete because they are swimsuit models or strippers or whatever. Definitely understand that this requires "some" training.  Though they are still trying to figure out what exactly they really are looking for in judging, this category has now been around for a year and a half and its already starting to head in the "hardcore" direction of fitness & BB. No you dont' want to be ripped up w/ 17" biceps & striated glutes, but you still need to be lean and have some muscle.  But they are also wanting those who are extremely "photogenic" and have the boobs, etc. Just a nice beach bod ain't gonna cut it. By the same token, former FBBs who didn't want to train as hard as required for BB also suffer because they come in too big & hard.  

Definitely go see some shows to see what exactly figure competition is and see who are the girls competing and who wins. That will give you an idea of what is expected. Also because there are many competitors in this category, it does get very competitive so if you dont' know how to pose, etc. forget it. That just tells the judges you didn't come prepared. Find someone who can teach you the posing. It will make the difference and give you the confidence that you know what you are doing. 

One last thing I wanted to add about the organization that you choose to compete in. NPC is not necessarily "natural".  They have "tested" shows (they test via voice stress analysis or lie detector usually) but there are still plenty of people (men & women) who "cheat" and juice. And the non-tested shows, well... most everyone juices. So keep that in mind - the girls who are serious about figure comp are probably doing some anavar or something  --- so set your expectations accordingly. I'm not saying you need to juice or that its wrong or anything like that -- just giving the reality of competition.

Go for it! Competition is a kick!


----------

